# Stresstest mit seeehr vielen Clients?



## tuxedo (15. Jul 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brüte gerade darüber, wie ich meine SIMON library am besten mit seeehr vielen gleichzeitigen Clients teste. Mit sehr viel mein ich >500 ...

SIMON verwendet serverseitig Java NIO und einen Pool mit einer begrenzten Menge an Threads die sich um die eingehenden Anfragen der Clients kümmern. D.h. ich kann beispielsweise einstellen, dass sich max. 10 Threads um 100 Clients kümmern sollen. Ergo hab ich keine "1 Thread pro Client" Implementierung (was ja mitunter der Sinn von NIO ist).

Und eben deswegen möchte ich einen einigermaßen sinnvollen und repräsentativen Test durchführen, wie der Server mit unterschiedlichen Worker-Pool- Größen mit unterschiedlich vielen Clients zurecht kommt. Den Test, den ein Client pro Session ausführt hab ich schon fertig. 

Nur: Wie macht man so große Tests ohne 500+1 Rechner für 500 Clients und 1 Server in ein Netzwerk zu stöpseln? Mir ist klar dass ich ein paar Rechner brauchen werde, aber was sollte ich bei so einem Vorhaben beachten um nicht zu viele "störfaktoren" in den Test mit rein zu nehmen?

Irgend ein Verfahren müsste es doch für sowas geben, oder?

- Alex


P.S. Ach ja: Ich will hinterher nicht nur wissen wie sich der Server dabei verhalten hat, sondern auch was das für auswirkungen auf die Clients hat. Wartezeiten oder die Gesamtdauer des jeweiligen Tests sind hier eine mögliche Kennzahl. Deshalb stellt sich mir ja die Frage ich ich bei sagen wir 5 Rechner 500 Clients simuliere und sich die 100 Clients pro Rechner nicht gegenseitig in die Quere kommen was das Messergebnis betrifft.


----------



## maki (15. Jul 2008)

Würde so etwas automatisieren,  zB. mit Maven 2.


----------



## tuxedo (15. Jul 2008)

Kannst du mir da bitte noch ein weiteres Schlagwort in bezug auf Maven geben? Ist doch ein recht großes Framework ...

- Alex


----------



## tfa (15. Jul 2008)

Sieh dir mal TestNG an, das ist so ähnlich wie JUnit, hat aber ein paar Features mehr.
Für einen Stresstest könnte man sowas machen:


```
@Test(threadPoolSize=20,invocationCount=10000,successPercentage=95,timeOut=100)
public void stresstest() {
              ....
}
```


----------



## maki (15. Jul 2008)

Hmm.. wenn dein Projekt nicht bereits mit Maven 2 kläuft macht es wenig Sinn nur wegen der Lod/Stress test eines darauf zu machen.

JMeter hast du dir bereits angesehen? http://jakarta.apache.org/jmeter/
Keine Ahnung ob es dir hilft, sehe das nix von RMI Unterstützung.


----------



## tuxedo (15. Jul 2008)

TestNG kannte ich noch nicht. Hört sich in erster Linie gut an. Aber das ist doch eher in die Richtung Resultat = Test bestanden oder Test nicht bestanden.

Vielleicht hab ich mich mit dem Wort "Stresstest" etwas ungeschickt ausgedrückt, aber ich wollte "Benchmark" vermeiden um Diskussionen über "Mikrobenachmarks" zu vermeiden. Aber letzten endes geht's mir um eine Art Benchmark. Für einen Client hab ich das schon. Da kommen auch prima Zahlen raus die ich verwerten kann. Aber ich will das eben mit 500 Clients und mehr machen können, ohne dass sich 100 Clients pro PC gegenseitig so beeinflussen dass die Resultierenden Zahlen "mist" sind. 

Mein erster Ansatz wäre jetzt in der Tat gewesen, auf 5 PCs eine Testanwendung zu starten die jeweils 100 Threads erzeugt die jeweils einen Client darstellen, welcher jeweils den "Test" durchführt den ich in meinem Einzeltest schon verwendet habe. 

Gibts nicht einen "besseren" Weg?

- Alex

edit:

JMeter kannte ich auch noch nicht. Aber so wie ich das jetzt auf die schnelle gesehen hab, kann das nur eine bestimmte Menge an Protokollen. Und da ich ein komplett eigenes Protokoll habe (nicht mal kompatibel zu RMI [wäre auch gar nicht möglichgewesen]), ist das wohl keine Lösung. Aber ich kann mir ja anschauen wie JMeter testen und das dann für mich nachbauen. Mal schauen.


----------



## byte (15. Jul 2008)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Deshalb stellt sich mir ja die Frage ich ich bei sagen wir 5 Rechner 500 Clients simuliere und sich die 100 Clients pro Rechner nicht gegenseitig in die Quere kommen was das Messergebnis betrifft.


Du willst doch testen, wie sich der Server bei vielen Clients verhält. Wozu brauchst Du dann Messungen auf dem Client? Reicht es dazu nicht aus, alle Messungen auf dem Server durchzuführen?


----------



## tuxedo (15. Jul 2008)

Im Prinzip hast du recht, ja, aus den Zahlen die ich am Server ermittle kann ich auch die Client-Seite ableiten. 

Das heisst dann, dass ich nur sicherstellen muss, dass ein PC genug Netzwerk, RAM und CPU Ressourcen hat um beispielsweise 100 Testclients abzudecken... Hmm, das könnte gehen. Muss ich mal schauen wie "stressig" ein Testclient für nen Test-PC ist...

- Alex


----------



## tuxedo (15. Jul 2008)

Huh, ich hab was für JMeter und RMI gefunden: http://twit88.com/blog/2007/09/14/use-jmeter-to-load-test-rmi-remote-method-invocation-server/

Das müsste ich auf SIMON umbiegen können...


----------



## Ariol (15. Jul 2008)

Hätte evtl. eine Idee:

Du benutzt 4 PCs mit insgesamt 499 clients und lässt den 500sten auf einem separaten PC laufen.
Dann könntest du bei diesem herausfinden wie sich die Last auf einen einzelnen Client auswirkt...

Ob das Ergebnis dann allerdings wirklich repräsentativ ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen


----------



## musiKk (15. Jul 2008)

Am besten waere halt echt, wenn du das Projekt irgendwie publik machen koenntest und es eine Menge Leute testen wuerden. In der Wildbahn werden da Probleme viel schneller gefunden. Leider wuesste ich auch nicht, wie man das am gescheitesten anstellt und ich kanns auch gut nachvollziehen, dass du mal wenigstens ein paar Zahlen haettest.

Aber eigentlich wollte ich nur ein neues Zitat, das ich heute gelesen habe, verwursten: _"Scalability is not your problem, getting people to give a shit is."_


----------



## tuxedo (16. Jul 2008)

@Ariol:

Ja, das ist ne recht gute Idee ... Ich werds mal ausprobieren.

@musiKk

?? Ähm, schau mal in meine Signatur. Das Projet ist seit über einem halben Jahr "publik". 

Ich weiß eigtl jetzt schon dass SIMON "schnell" ist. Zumindest schnell genug für "durchschnittliche" Anwendungen. Aber da RMI die direkte Konkurrenz ist, und RMI kein NIO benutzt, wäre es halt interessant für mich, was NIO bei sehr vielen Clients wirklich an Vorteilen mit sich bringt. Ich mein, gelesen hab ich darüber viel, dass das ganze viel skalierbarer wird wenn man NIO verwendet und die channels mit nur einer Hand voll Threads multiplexed. Aber ich hätt's gern mit eigenen Augen gesehen und das ganze in einen für jeden reproduzierbaren Test formuliert.

- Alex


----------



## musiKk (16. Jul 2008)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ?? Ähm, schau mal in meine Signatur. Das Projet ist seit über einem halben Jahr "publik".


Ich meinte, dass eine grosse Verbreitung erreicht ist. Dass das nicht leicht ist, ist klar.


----------



## tuxedo (16. Jul 2008)

Mehr wie veröffentlichen und in einem der größten Java Foren Deutschlands "publizieren" und auf einem open-source java portal hosten kann und will ich nicht (mir fehlt da einfach die Zeit dazu). 

- Alex


----------



## DP (16. Jul 2008)

besorge dir eine loadtesting software wie z.b. wapt. die macht für dich übersichtliche auswertungen über die clients. wapt ist recht günstig dafür nicht so komplex wie z.b. loadrunner.

zuerst nimmst du ein macro über das userverhalten bzgl. maus+tastatureingaben (kannst mehrere userprofile anlegen) und dann schickst du beliebig viele virtuellen user los und schaust ob der server sich noch dreht...

die ergebnisse sind aber eher mit vorsicht zu genießen, denn _a fool with a (loadtest-)tool is still a fool_


----------



## ARadauer (17. Jul 2008)

vmware ;-)


----------



## DP (17. Jul 2008)

und dann?!


----------



## musiKk (17. Jul 2008)

```
for(int i=0; i<500; i++) {
  startVM();
}
```
Und schon hat man 500 Clients simuliert.


----------



## DP (17. Jul 2008)

und so 581 clients oder wie  :applaus:  :bae: 


```
<html>
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">


<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
<iframe src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/index.jsp" width="1" height="1">
</html>
```


----------



## byte (17. Jul 2008)

das sind 78 zu viel. :noe:


----------



## ARadauer (17. Jul 2008)

tja es war von 4 rechner die rede, da dachte ich mir das kann man doch auch virtuell machen


----------



## tuxedo (17. Jul 2008)

@ARadauer

Naja, VMWare schön und gut. Aber wenn 100 Clients auf einer Maschine >90% Last erzeugen, dann macht es doch wenig Sinn da noch VMWare einzusetzen und noch mehr Ressourcen in die Tonne zu kloppen?! Der (meiner) Anwendung ist es egal ob nebenher noch weitere Instanzen laufen. Was ihr aber nicht egal ist, sind die noch zu verfügung stehenden Ressourcen. 

Werde es mit meinen 4 (evtl. 5) Rechnern testen und schauen wieviel Clients ich einem Rechner zumuten kann. Und einen Rechner reserviere ich für einen einzigen Client (um sicherzustellen, dass der nicht von Ressourcenmangel oder OS-Prozess-Dispatch-Dingen beeinflusst wird).

Werde noch mit JMeter testen. Genz verstanden hab ich's noch nicht, aber im allgemeinen siehts vielversprechend aus. 

- Alex


----------

